# Karl Malden, 97.



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/8129710.stm



> US actor Karl Malden, best known for his roles in films such as A Streetcar Named Desire and On the Waterfront, has died at the age of 97.
> 
> He was also famous for playing Lt Mike Stone in the long-running TV series, The Streets of San Francisco.
> 
> Malden won an Oscar for Best Supporting Actor in 1951, for his performance in A Streetcar Named Desire, and was nominated again in 1954.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 1, 2009)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 1, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 1, 2009)

.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 1, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 2, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 2, 2009)

.


----------



## Drac (Jul 2, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 2, 2009)

.


----------



## searcher (Jul 11, 2009)

.


----------



## Carol (Jul 12, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 12, 2009)

.


----------

